# (KS) HRCH 3 X GMPR McNally's Right Stuff Ridley (EIC CNM PRA Clear)



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

*(KS) HRCH 4 X GMPR McNally's Right Stuff Ridley MH (EIC CNM PRA Clear)*

Are you looking to put some drive in your next litter? 5 FCs and a NFC on Ridley's pedigree along with 4 GMPRs that include Dam and Sire. Jumps to 17FCs if you go back one more generation on the sire side. His grand sires are Hot Tubbs and FC AFC Calumets Super Sonic, who have sired numerous Field trial champions and outstanding upland dogs. Ridleys Sire, Deuce is a QAA MH and was very well known as a Derby dog.

Ridley's pedigree has a great blend of field trial, Hunt test and upland pointing lines and it shows as he has established himself with his performance in the field as an amateur trained and handled 4 X GMPR. Ridley has passed every level in the APLA (CPR, APR, and 8 Master Pointing Retriever passes). Master pointing retriever requires land series, water series and upland hunt/steady to wing and shot all in a single day. He also has an HR and HRCH with the HRC and passed every entry for both titles and an AKC MH. Ridley has all of the characteristics people want in a hunting/testing retriever and an incredible 95% pass rate across all venues.

The fact that he is amateur trained in the suburbs on soccer fields and sees artificial HT setups only at tests is a credit to the natural ability of this dog. 

He runs marks and blinds with more than his share of enthusiasm, is a terrific marker with a great nose. His drive and style makes him a blast to hunt over. Ridley runs big, has an unbelievable desire to retrieve and train and has a staunch point in the upland. He is hunted extensively for waterfowl, bobwhites and pheasants. He is fast and stylish and will retrieve birds all day long in the worst watefowl conditions you can imagine. Despite being a fire eating dragon in the field, he is a typical buddy of a Labrador, who lives in the house with my two girls under the age of 6. 

He has a great personality, is very trainable and really loves to do the work. Just ask him if he wants to go hunt birds. His strongest attributes are his drive and desire to make the toughest retrieve. These qualities make him an easy dog to train and a joy to hunt and run HTs with. He has all of the attributes that make a lab great: personality, trainability, nose, marking, pointing and more than his share of drive and will certainly add some firepower to your next litter. EIC Clear (CNM and PRA clear by Parentage) Hips good, Elbow normal and Eye Cert available. We have received excellent reports on all of Ridley's litters to date wtih his pups displaying the characteristics that make Ridley so much fun.

Pictures and Pedigree Can be found at the link below or just email me. Please call anytime with questions and potential pairings,references or if you are interested in a Ridley puppy. Ridley is now deceased but Frozen is available.


http://www.kandlkennels.com/stud_dogs.cfm


----------

